# [SOLVED] Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a utility what works like ASUS's EPU-4 Engine. My fans are running very loud when on idle, and extremely loud while gaming. is there any utilities for Gigabyte or compatible with Gigabyte that controlls the fan speeds for what the computer is doing that the moment like EPU-4 Engine?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Sorry for double post.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

If your fans are extremely loud, then your computer is overheating. 
Shut down the computer and open the side and clean out all dust, blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Restart the computer and make sure all fans are spinning. 
Boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to *PC Health* here you can adjust fans speeds and check the temperatures.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

1. It's brand new. Just out of the box.
2. It's not overheating. The max temperature after hours of gaming is 67°C. The other temps stay around 30-40°C.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Also, my idle temps varies between 20-40°C.

When the computer is at idle the fans slow down and are relatively quiet. But once I launch a game they remain at the same speed during the entire game. The noise is loud enough to be heard through my headphones, and it appears to be coming from the front of the case.

It could be just me not being used to a case with alot of fans as I just switched from a desktop with only ONE case-fan, this one have at least three or four.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

67C is Hot. Only your GPU should be that hot, not the overall system.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Here is a image of HWMonitor when my system is on Idle only running Firefox and Photoshop. TMPIN2 under the motherboard temps is the one that'd go up to 67°C when gaming.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

And I'm using the Default Optimized Settings in my BIOS.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

My temps after an hour of gaming:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

If those +12Voltage Voltages readings are accurate, you've found a likely cause.
Insufficient/unstable power will cause component temps to rise.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Tyree said:


> If those +12Voltage Voltages readings are accurate, you've found a likely cause.
> Insufficient/unstable power will cause component temps to rise.
> 
> PC Specs?
> ...


Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 (rev. 1.1)
AMD Radeon R9 270X 2GB GDDR5
AMD FX-6300 Six-Core 3.5GHz (4.2GHz Turbo)
Kingston HyperX 8GB 1600MHz
Seagate 1000GB 7200RPM 64MB
Corsair CX500M , 500W - 80 plus (modular) 

Do you think it's worth a try to restore my BIOS settings to Fail-Safe Defaults and see if the system runs more stable?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

I also updated my BIOS yesterday to F6 if that matters.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

What fan is running 99% is that a case fan or the CPU fan?
Look in the bios to find if in fact one is running that fast, and for the correct voltage readings for the 12v, 5v, and 3.3v rails.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Another update. I've been in contact with the technicians from the company I bought the computer at asking about this, and informing them about what have been said in this conversation. I get the following response from them:

"The reason the fans are loud is the AMD stock cooler. This is mainly due to the heat output from the processor which is at 4.2GHz. The only solution is to lower the fan speed a bit or replace it with another cooler".

Here is a picture I took of my PC Health in my BIOS:

http://i40.tinypic.com/5md890.jpg

Looks like it thinks my case is open as well, which it ain't. Can this cause the fans to run faster to compensate?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

If this is a new computer, it has some problems and should be returned. 
As Tyree said, the HW Monitor readings of the *+12V* and *+5V* readings are too low. Meaning the* P*ower *S*upply *U*nit is underpowered for your setup, or is failing. Confirm these settings in the Bios.
Also, the reading in the Bios of the Case being open is problematic. Could be an indication of other problems with the *PSU*.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



spunk.funk said:


> If this is a new computer, it has some problems and should be returned.
> As Tyree said, the HW Monitor readings of the *+12V* and *+5V* readings are too low. Meaning the* P*ower *S*upply *U*nit is underpowered for your setup, or is failing. Confirm these settings in the Bios.
> Also, the reading in the Bios of the Case being open is problematic. Could be an indication of other problems with the *PSU*.


I did, or am I looking at the wrong place?
http://i40.tinypic.com/5md890.jpg


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

If it's overclocked on the stock cooler then yes it will be louder and run harder.

The voltages are fine in the bios it's the norm for the AMD boards, we prefer to use somewhat larger power supplies especially when overclocking, your card can draw up to 239w under load on it's own leaving just over half the power the supply is capable of putting out for the rest of the system including anything you plug into the usb ports. I would have probably used a 600-650w supply in a little better quality supply in that set up.

Can you tell for sure it is the CPU fan that is making the noise and not the case fan?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Wrench97 said:


> If it's overclocked on the stock cooler then yes it will be louder and run harder.
> 
> The voltages are fine in the bios it's the norm for the AMD boards, we prefer to use somewhat larger power supplies especially when overclocking, your card can draw up to 239w under load on it's own leaving just over half the power the supply is capable of putting out for the rest of the system including anything you plug into the usb ports. I would have probably used a 600-650w supply in a little better quality supply in that set up.
> 
> Can you tell for sure it is the CPU fan that is making the noise and not the case fan?


I NEVER overclock my system. That's why I'm a bit concerned. The "Load Optimized Defaults" on a Gigabyte board don't put the PC into overclocking I hope?

Well, I've been trying to identify the noise by opening the case while gaming, but I have a very hard time locating it. But it do sound like it's somewhere around the CPU fan.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Then the 4.2 is only turbo mode when the cpu is lightly loaded and not running hot, normal speed for the FX-6300 is 3.5.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Wrench97 said:


> Then the 4.2 is only turbo mode when the cpu is lightly loaded and not running hot, normal speed for the FX-6300 is 3.5.


Yep, and 3.5 is what I want it to run at. Uhm, excuse my ignorance, but how do I actually see if my computer is on turbo, and how do I keep it from doing it on my Gigabyte board?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

That is a feature of the CPU works the same on Gigabyte boards as any other.
Use CPUz to see the core speed> CPUz

Make sure AMD K8 Cool&Quiet control is set to auto in the bios.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Wrench97 said:


> That is a feature of the CPU works the same on Gigabyte boards as any other.
> Use CPUz to see the core speed> CPUz
> 
> Make sure AMD K8 Cool&Quiet control is set to auto in the bios.


My Core Speed according to CPU-Z is 1409.49 MHz.

AMD K8 Cool & Quiet is already enabled in my BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

That's cool and quiet doing it's job open something intense and you should see the core speed jump up.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Wrench97 said:


> That's cool and quiet doing it's job open something intense and you should see the core speed jump up.


So, my computer is not on some turbo mode I don't know about burning my fans?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

No it's not, what is the CPU temp while the speed is running at 1409(The Value column of HWM for the FX6300 package reading)?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Wrench97 said:


> No it's not, what is the CPU temp while the speed is running at 1409(The Value column of HWM for the FX6300 package reading)?


Right now I'm on idle and it's 15°C. It boosts up to around 50°C while gaming.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

50c is about what that cpu will run under load, up to 60c is considered ok.

Which brings us back to the cooling fan, either it's defective and noisy, installed incorrectly(not probable) or just a poor case layout/design allowing the noise to heard.
A aftermarket fan should quiet it down but good ones are not cheap and you need to check with the builder about the effect on the warranty.
Though not cheap the Noctua units are very quiet, this is the one I like because it still directs the air down on the motherboard to cool the components surrounding the CPU just like the stock cooler is designed to do.> NH-C14 Top-Flow Flexible CPU Cooler with 140mm fan


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Well, I won't be able to replace any cooler at the moment. I guess the AMD Stock Cooler have to do for now. The case is a Zalman Z11 Plus.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

That should have 4 fans in it?
Are they hooked up directly to the power supply I don't see them hooked to the motherboard so the speed can be controlled?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



Wrench97 said:


> That should have 4 fans in it?
> Are they hooked up directly to the power supply I don't see them hooked to the motherboard so the speed can be controlled?


After a closer inspection the case have one big fan at the front, and two smaller ones on the sides around the HDD. And then we have the CPU fan etc. They may be hooked up to the PSU, but I'm not sure. But if they are, then they won't accelerate when running games right as it's not supported by the FAN Speed Controller on the board. That means it have to be the CPU or GPU Fan making the loud noises.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*

Why don't you open the case and look?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Gigabyte utility similar to ASUS [...]*



spunk.funk said:


> Why don't you open the case and look?


I will when I shut it down for the day. Stand-by.


----------

